# Some buds and blooms



## tnyr5 (Mar 14, 2020)

A few things are pushing, shame all the shows are cancelled. 
First up, a Paph. haynaldianum dark type on its first bloom.


Next up, two more thaianums from my own breeding line are spiking.




The venustum is still going strong, finished out at NS 10cm, PW 2cm, DW 3.5cm


Shun Fa Golden 'Fricka' is in bloom



A philippinense var. roebelinii from woodstream, in sheath 3 years, 3 months, and 2 weeks from deflasking


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 14, 2020)

Finally, Prince Edward of York 'Sublime Botanical Noodliness' was set to bloom again, just 9 months after its last flowering. When the shows were cancelled, I decided to pull the sheath. It was already massive even though it had not risen above the crown yet. There would have been 6. 

The developing buds inside were enormous for their age.


----------



## Don I (Mar 14, 2020)

Wow.
Don


----------



## Justin (Mar 14, 2020)

Seriously nice PEOY...can't wait to see it next time.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 14, 2020)

Good pics...why not let the PEOY bloom....cause of Coronavirus?
Duck


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm trying for 7 per stem.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 18, 2020)

Justin said:


> Seriously nice PEOY...can't wait to see it next time.


Looks like you'll get your wish. I see it pushing up another sheath just to spite me.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 19, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Looks like you'll get your wish. I see it pushing up another sheath just to spite me.


ha!
as i often say, sometimes orchids are jerks


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 5, 2020)

A little update


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> A little updateView attachment 19189


Beautiful color. Hopefully the dorsal sepal margins will be less wavy on next blooming. 

Btw what parentage is the venustum?


----------



## Guldal (Apr 5, 2020)

That haynaldianum is to die for!


----------



## lori.b (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks like one of the thaianums has two buds. Please show us pics when the plants are blooming. Last year one of my thaianums had two buds on one inflorescence and then decided to send up another inflorescence for a total of three blooms - haven't seen that before. That same plant is starting to show buds now so I'm curious to see what it'll do this year.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 5, 2020)

Yeah,


DrLeslieEe said:


> Beautiful color. Hopefully the dorsal sepal margins will be less wavy on next blooming.
> 
> Btw what parentage is the venustum?


('Longlife 27' x Master 'HCC/AOS') 

I agree, there's a lot wrong with the haynaldianum. I'll give it a few more blooms to see what works its way out. Internodes will lengthen, color will improve, but those synsepals...ugh. I know they're typical haynaldianum synsepals but that doesn't mean I have to like them!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 5, 2020)

lori.b said:


> Looks like one of the thaianums has two buds. Please show us pics when the plants are blooming. Last year one of my thaianums had two buds on one inflorescence and then decided to send up another inflorescence for a total of three blooms - haven't seen that before. That same plant is starting to show buds now so I'm curious to see what it'll do this year.


Oh I will. I've seen pics of that phenomenon. My hunch is that what they're doing is throwing up a sacrificial, rootless growth from the meristem closest to the crown and then blooming both growths at once.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2020)

good colour on the last haynaldianum.
The SFG is grand!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 6, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Yeah,
> 
> ('Longlife 27' x Master 'HCC/AOS')
> 
> I agree, there's a lot wrong with the haynaldianum. I'll give it a few more blooms to see what works its way out. Internodes will lengthen, color will improve, but those synsepals...ugh. I know they're typical haynaldianum synsepals but that doesn't mean I have to like them!


I actually like the presentation of the flowers with shorter distance between the pedicels. It makes them look more shingled.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 10, 2020)

And the finished product at last.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 10, 2020)

Stunning presentation. I told you so!!!


----------



## musa (Apr 10, 2020)

A real beauty!


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 10, 2020)

wow i saw the parents above... If i may ask, where did that come from?


----------



## Markhamite (Apr 10, 2020)

I'll let you guys niggle over the specifics of the flowers.
I'll just enjoy them. All beautiful to me.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 10, 2020)

I got it from little brook orchids, but they didn't do the breeding. Sadly, the tag doesn't have any parentage.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 11, 2020)

Lots of lovely flowers, but in the end the presentation of your haynaldianum makes it to be the king of your show.


----------



## Rockbend (Apr 11, 2020)

FWIW - In my experience with thaianum over the past 6 years or so, they put up 2 flowers per stem per growth about 30% of the time. Appears random and not consistent, just a measure of 'happiness' at that time.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 11, 2020)

thaianum vs Prince Edward of York, lol


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 9, 2020)

David and Goliath!!!


----------

